# Basic Adjustments in LR Mobile



## Driffert (Jul 27, 2015)

I am finding it very helpful being able to make adjustments to my raw photos in LR Mobile instead of sitting for hours at my computer.  The one problem I have is exposure. If I adjust the photo to be well exposed on my iPad Air, it is too dark on my computer.  I know it's due to the brightness of my ipad screen.   How do others handle this.  Is there a place on the iPad brightness slider that will correspond to my computer.  I tried using the histogram in LR mobile but didn't have much luck.  Any tips will be most useful.  Thanks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 27, 2015)

Create a white graphic. Sync it via LR Mobile.
Take your camera and meter the graphic on your computer.
Meter the same image on your iPad. Adjust the iPad till they match camera meter levels.


----------



## Driffert (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Rikk.  I will try that.  Do you do most of your basic adjustments in LR Mobile?


----------

